# DVC Discount for AP @ Disneyland?



## frank808 (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a discount for an AP at Disneyland for DVC members?  I figure if there is a DVC discount for WDW there might be one for Disneyland.  Thank You


----------



## rhonda (Sep 9, 2010)

From the DVCMember site:

*Annual Passport Savings*
Disney Vacation Club Members and their immediate family (living in the same household) are eligible to receive a $20 discount on new Disneyland Resort Deluxe and Premium Annual Passports.

With an Annual Passport, you can enjoy more than 100 attractions, shows and parades, plus dozens of unique restaurants and shops at the Disneyland Resort. And, based on the Passport that you choose, you'll enjoy a number of Passholder benefits, subject to restrictions (including but not limited to, blockout dates, capacity and operating hours).

*Deluxe Annual Passport *
The Deluxe Annual Passport includes 315 pre-selected days of admission to both Disneyland Theme Parks and unlimited enjoyment of attractions (except arcades and midway games) during regular operating hours*. Please note that this Passport does have blockout dates. 

*Premium Annual Passport *
The Premium Annual Passport provides you with an entire year of Disney magic and adventures*, with no blockout dates.

*Excludes separately priced activities and events.

Get the latest on Annual Passholder benefits, special offers and blockout dates by visiting Disneyland.com/ap. 

All Passports can be purchased at any Disneyland Main Entrance ticket booth.

Your Disney Vacation Club Member ID Card must be provided and ALL ADULTS must present a valid driver's license or state identification card showing they reside in the same household. Limit 8 purchases per household.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 9, 2010)

Yup, it's a pretty weak discount. We have the new Premier Annual Passes since we visit both World and Land often.
Depending how often you visit Walt Disney World, the Premier Pass may be of value. There is not a DVC discount on that pass, but it still may be a bargain.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 14, 2010)

And there is no discount on the renewal of Disneyland AP to DVC members.  All you get is $20 off your first year.  Did save $60 that we used for dinner at Storytellers Cafe.


----------

